# Inexpensive safety glasses for night riding?



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

What are you wearing? What do you suggest?


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Check out the local hardware and lumber stores. They have what you're looking for.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

^^This.

My company supplies clear safety glasses for the employees at about $2 a piece.


----------



## unaware (Sep 22, 2012)

Is there a reason you want safety glasses? They make clear lens for sunglasses so why not use those. Additionally I've found some safety glasses to be of poor design. Particularly the ones that don't follow the contour of your face but rather are a flat plane. Those tend to reflect light so it can be quite annoying when an oncoming car's headlights hit the lenses.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

unaware said:


> Is there a reason you want safety glasses? They make clear lens for sunglasses so why not use those. Additionally I've found some safety glasses to be of poor design. Particularly the ones that don't follow the contour of your face but rather are a flat plane. Those tend to reflect light so it can be quite annoying when an oncoming car's headlights hit the lenses.


Yeah, you're probably fight.


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

I use these for shooting and they are good quality. The price has doubled since I purchased them for $8 a couple years ago. Much better quality them some of the cheap safety goggles out there. Just a thought.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000F7PPFS/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I haven't tried them at night, but for mud I like the $2 ambers from Harbor Freight. they have clear as well.


----------



## brncr6 (May 15, 2014)

Home depot Mike homes amber or clear safety glasses. I wear the amber in low light fit well and are fairly cheap.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

unaware said:


> Is there a reason you want safety glasses? They make clear lens for sunglasses so why not use those. Additionally I've found some safety glasses to be of poor design. Particularly the ones that don't follow the contour of your face but rather are a flat plane. Those tend to reflect light so it can be quite annoying when an oncoming car's headlights hit the lenses.


I guess because you asked for inexpensive.

The safety glasses I have used were contoured and worked well. I now use a glasses that have interchangeable lenses.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

unaware said:


> Is there a reason you want safety glasses? They make clear lens for sunglasses so why not use those. Additionally I've found some safety glasses to be of poor design. Particularly the ones that don't follow the contour of your face but rather are a flat plane. Those tend to reflect light so it can be quite annoying when an oncoming car's headlights hit the lenses.


Since we are talking inexpensive here, I found out that many cheap sunglasses are not very impact resistant. My department store light smoke tint glasses failed in a very dangerous way when I was hit in the face with a stick. They cracked like a cheap plastic show shovel with a pointy triangle lined up with the center of my eye. In my case it was not a problem because the impact was blunt and there was not enough force to push the sharp point into my eye.

ANSI (Z87) safety glasses from a reputable retailer should be quite impact resistant. I bought a box of 10 UVEX for about $20USD from an online retailer of safety gear. Granted they are not as hipster as glasses, but I grab them for projects at home and when I ride. There are many impact resistant Z87 or better rated sunglasses (including clear) on the market, but none of them are $2USD.

Search youtube for a video "Safety glasses vs sunglasses" to see what I mean.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

For whats its worth , when I was playing around with using safety glasses, I found the glasses in frames to be much higher quality and better fit than the frame-less....I was spending like $12 I think.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I pick them up at my local Airgas welding shop. They're only $4.00 or so a pair.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

We have some at work that are quite shaped/nice and are <$5 a pair. Nemesis is the name. Honestly, once they get all sweaty/dirty it doesn't really matter and this is coming from someone how is an eyewear snob.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

The Nemesis are made by Uvex.
Any of their safety glasses are cheap and will do fine.
Do not just use plastic lenses in sun glasses unless they are rated for safety wear.
I always wear safety glasses at night. A branch in the eye at high speed can be a life altering experience.


----------



## jk13 (May 21, 2012)

I use these:
https://www.millerwelds.com/safety/...t-options-title=slag-white-frame-clear-272206

We have a local welding shop that carries them. I also have them in smoke and #3 and #5 shade for metal work in the shop. 
As with everything though, it's all about the personal fit so being able to try something on is best.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

jk13 said:


> I use these:
> https://www.millerwelds.com/safety/...t-options-title=slag-white-frame-clear-272206
> 
> We have a local welding shop that carries them. I also have them in smoke and #3 and #5 shade for metal work in the shop.
> As with everything though, it's all about the personal fit so being able to try something on is best.


Those look perfect, especially with the rubber nose piece..


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Do you have a Tractor Supply nearby? These shooting glasses are $9.99. Several different styles/colors.

Search Results for wesson at Tractor Supply Co.

I have the red with the yellow lens which work great in the woods. I pretty much wear them at all times except for night rides when I wear a clear pair of 3M safety goggles that I bought at Lowes.

Shop 3M Safety Eyewear Clr/Clr/As at Lowes.com


----------



## fatkidonabike (Feb 7, 2016)

My Oakley Radar Lock sunglasses came with clear a clear lens that I put in for night.
Don't care that they are just plastic lenses and not "safety" lenses. If I hit a branch hard enough to break the lens of my sunglasses chances are they will be ripped off my head anyway and I'm still getting poked in the eye.

Have to consider how fast you'd have to be going/size of branch you'd have to hit etc. I figure if I'm going that fast/branch is that big, it's probably doing more damage than poking me in the eye.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I haven't purchased Oakleys for several years now. I got tired of paying big money for **** plastic sunglasses that break when your head hits the ground. They used to be cool and replace them. When they stopped doing that, I stopped buying them and started buying good aluminum frames. No more broken sunglasses! That's why I want something inexpensive. They'll only be used for riding at night and if I break them it'll only be 10 to 15 bucks instead of 150+.


----------



## PeterMike (Jul 28, 2016)

This glasses are great & cheap, here is review: Review: Orao Arenberg Cycling Sunglasses | road.cc
I use it not only for biking but also in workshop, great protection against wind or any other flying objects.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

PeterMike said:


> This glasses are great & cheap, here is review: Review: Orao Arenberg Cycling Sunglasses | road.cc
> I use it not only for biking but also in workshop, great protection against wind or any other flying objects.


I like those! But, I don't think I can get them in the USA.


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

I have those in clear and yellow, they also have them in brown and black.
They are really good and comfortable, and cheap.
Beside using then on night rides I also use them when setting up my tubeless wheels .


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

I wear the 3M Virtua Sport clear glasses at work. Also have used them for biking. 

IME negatives are the lenses fogged up (unsure if anti-fog model) completely clear glasses means when if you drop them they're as good as gone.


----------



## dawgman25 (Nov 14, 2010)

I got these for night riding and low light/winter riding situations:

https://www.amazon.com/RIVBOS-805-P...ie=UTF8&qid=1470254332&sr=8-2&keywords=rivbos

I was actually quite impressed with the whole package. Hard carry case, soft carry case, cleaning cloth, and 5 lenses. The clear glasses work great and I am now using the nice polarized lens for road riding as well. I haven't used the other lenses...yet. Very comfortable. This lens is surprisingly very nice and this is coming from someone who owns several pairs of Maui Jims, Ray Bans, etc. I wasn't expecting much and really only wanted clear lenses, but am very pleasantly surprised. Hard value to beat for $20.

If you search Rivbos or 5 interchangeable lenses, you can find many different models and colors. I think this beats the heck out of an ugly pair of safety glasses that may be $5 less.


----------



## Brandxsafety (Jul 21, 2020)

*BrandX Safety*

Have you checked out Brandx Safety glasses? All BrandX Safety lenses come with anti-scratch and anti-fog technology but that's just the beginning. Check out our selection of Polarized lenses that reduce glare, our Neutral Gray that intensifies the contrast of colors or one of our other amazing tech options. ​https://www.brandxsafety.com/lens-technology-1.​


----------

